# çetin, güç, sıkı, zor, zorlu



## hhtt

1."Mağaralar yaşamak için zor yerlerdir." cümlesindeki zor yerine hangileri kullanılabilir?

2.Mağaralar yaşamak için çetin yerlerdir.

3. Mağaralar yaşamak için güç yerlerdir.

4. Mağaralar yaşamak için sıkı yerlerdir.

5. Mağaralar yaşamak için zorlu yerlerdir.

En uygunu 1. gibi duruyor değil mi?

Bu kelimelerin İngilizce karşılığı *tough *ve *hard *olmalıdır.

Teşekkürler.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Muttaki

Ben olsam _çetin_ veya _zorlu_ derdim.


----------



## PansySandydowns

Merhaba. "sıkı" hariç hepsini kullanabilirsin. 

"zor" ve "güç" zaten aynı anlamdalar. 

"hard" ve "tough" oluşlarına vurgu yapmak istiyorsan en uygunu "çetin" olur. Sonra zor-güç, ardından da anlam olarak en hafif kalan "zorlu" gelir. 

çetin > zor-güç > zorlu


----------



## hhtt

PansySandydowns said:


> Merhaba. "sıkı" hariç hepsini kullanabilirsin.
> 
> "zor" ve "güç" zaten aynı anlamdalar.
> 
> "hard" ve "tough" oluşlarına vurgu yapmak istiyorsan en uygunu "çetin" olur. Sonra zor-güç, ardından da anlam olarak en hafif kalan "zorlu" gelir.
> 
> çetin > zor-güç > zorlu



Sanki zor-güç=zorlu gibi?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## PansySandydowns

zor-güç = zorlu değil.

"zor" --> zor'un ta kendisi

"zorlu" --> içinde zor'u barındıran.


----------



## hhtt

"Eskimolar çok zor şartlarda yaşarlar"
"Eskimolar çok çetin şartlarda yaşarlar."
"Eskimolar çok zorlu şartlarda yaşarlar."

Bunların üçü de sanki aynı anlama geliyormuş gibi? Sizce nasıl?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## PansySandydowns

Aynı şekilde, zor ve çetin bire bir aynıdır. Zorlu değildir. 

Türk Dil Kurumu sözlüğünde de "zorlu: zor, güç yapılan" olarak tanımlanıyor. 

Bir işe zor demek ile zor yapılan demek farklı. Yakın anlamlılar, evet. Ama yoğunluk dereceleri farklı.


----------



## hhtt

PansySandydowns said:


> Aynı şekilde, zor ve çetin bire bir aynıdır. Zorlu değildir.
> 
> Türk Dil Kurumu sözlüğünde de "zorlu: zor, güç yapılan" olarak tanımlanıyor.
> 
> Bir işe zor demek ile zor yapılan demek farklı. Yakın anlamlılar, evet. Ama yoğunluk dereceleri farklı.



Peki ama o sitelerden yararlanmadan bu nüans da denilen çok küçük farkı nasıl kavrayabiliyorsunuz?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## PansySandydowns

Teknik olarak çok belli kurallar var mı söylenebilecek emin değilim. Ama zorlu ve zor arasındaki fark -lı, -li yapım ekine bağlı olduğuna göre konusuna hakim bir Türkçe öğretmeni bu soruya eminim çok basit bir teknik cevap verebilir.  Ben şu alışılmış örnekleri vereceğim size, daha anlaşılır olması umuduyla... 

limon suyu  --> sadece limondan yapılma, katkısız limon
limonlu su   --> suya katılmış limon

Tuzlu su, sadece tuzdan oldukça farklıdır. 

Sucuklu yumurta dersek, sucuğun yumurtanın yanında azınlıkta olduğunu anlatırız. 

ışık farklı, ışıklı farklıdır. 

Sadece aynı şeyi zor için düşüneceksiniz. 

Etekli kadın nasıl eteğin kendisi değil de, eteği üstüne geçirmiş kadınsa; zorlu iş de zoru üstüne geçirmiş ama aslında zorun kendisi olmayan iştir.


----------

